# surgery tomorrow...I am scared:(



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I swear to God, that Buddy can feel he is going to the surgery tomorrow (neutering). He gives me this sad look, poor little thing.
I am also very scared for him, I hope everything goes well and he will be the same like before. How long do you usually keep them quiet, I mean without running or jumping?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Not a clue - I've never had a dog neutered. I need a pain pill just thinking about it!!


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I need a drink right now, pill won't help
You are not going to neutere your dog? 
I don't want to do it at all, but looks like there is no other way around it. They won't take him to day care and boarding otherwise, and I will have to visit my family overseas...


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

I was neutered about 5 years ago, I stayed quiet for about 3 days. Im not sure that helps much..


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Linda just sent you a pm. 

Your vet will probably give a post op set of instructions when you go in. Usually they'll have the dog on restricted exercises from a few days to a week or so depending on how conservative they are.

Sending you and Buddy a









Good Luck.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Buddy isn't worried about his testicles. He's worried because you are acting funky.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Butch LOL. Was not expecting that response but good question. I don't know the answer because we have not had Rocky neutered yet.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Rest for the pup, no running and jumping for about 7 days. Watch that you pup doesn't optn the incision. You can use cold packs applied 3 or 4 times a day to keep the swelling down.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you all guys, we are going in soon...will let you know how it went.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

so Buddy is at home already. He is ok, a bit drowsy, tired and sleeping. First, I thought, that they didn't remove his testicles, because he is so swollen there, he has this big ball there, it should go away. Poor my munchkin. I love him to death.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Linda, this is why in my earlier post I mentioned about the ice packs because it helps reduce the swelling and to keep it down. I noticed that if I tried to keep the swelling down, my male was less interested in trying to lick his scrotum. Glad that Buddy is home.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you for an advice, but it kind of hard to try to keep the ice packs there, he moves too much. He is pretty good with E collar. 
But will that swelling go down completely? There will probably stay some lose skin, I guess.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

The swelling will go down and the skin will actuall shrink, it takes some time.

The best luck I had with Lakota and the ice pack is when he was standing. He would stand nice and calm while I held the ice pack in place.


----------

